
Ask HN: Who Did Separate a Django's Front End? - Fazel94
I need some advice and general thoughts on how to move my Django monolith&#x27;s front-end to a front-end library. Is it a good thing in of itself? How should I approach it? How did you approach it? What did you learn from doing it?
======
cyberpanther
I normally like to use Graphene to create a GraphQL API. Then you can use Vue,
React, Angular, etc to build your frontend. You'll convert your read views to
Queries that are rendered on the frontend. A big part of the change is likely
tied up in Django Forms. You can use these forms in Graphene and convert them
to mutations. [https://docs.graphene-
python.org/projects/django/en/latest/m...](https://docs.graphene-
python.org/projects/django/en/latest/mutations/#django-forms)

~~~
Fazel94
Thanks very useful.

